

Startup List - technel
http://startupli.st/

======
ColinCera
What is the point of having an About link, Contact link, Privacy link, etc.,
at the bottom of the page if _it is impossible for a user to ever get to the
bottom of the page_ because of your infinite scrolling nonsense.

This is the third site this week that I've come across with links in a footer
that no user can ever actually click on because of an infinite scroll. Stupid
& irritating.

